# 10/08 Raw Discussion Thread: Brothers of Destruction Strike Back



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

> What will be the fallout from this heinous assault?


Shawn coming out of retirement.


> Who will step to The Baddest Woman on the Planet?


Probably Nikki... fpalm


> it was Dean Ambrose who scored the pinfall over The Showoff, seemingly putting to bed any speculation that The Lunatic Fringe was at odds with his fellow Hounds of Justice.


Now it's clear that Dean will eventually turn heel.


> John Cena utilized his “Sixth Move of Doom,” the dreaded Lightning Fist


I'm speechless.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

WWE even acknowledging the moves of doom :tenay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, at least we know that this episode won't set a record low...or will it? :CENA


----------



## Hillhank (Jul 18, 2018)

Now I'm just saying this breeds of predictability, heck BOD vs DX at Crown Jewel will be set up and then Ronda and Nikki

Things to possibly look forward in my opinion are the Mickie and Lita feud, the Trish and Alexa feud, and Ambrose is always good

Now there is no way in heck this is happening and I imagine some might call it wasting big matches although how about Reigns and Seth vs BOD and DX vs Bruan and Drew and Ambrose, Ziggler, Owens, and Balor in a fatal 4 way 

You can't tell me that wouldn't add some intrigue and make a show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Well, at least we know that this episode won't set a record low...or will it? :CENA


It could. On top of Football, there's also Game 3 of the Yankees/Red Sox ALDS with the series tied 1-1; tomorrow night. First game of the series in Yankee Stadium. There are a ton of Yankees fans in NYC (obviously) and even North Jersey (where I live) it's Yankees and Giants (NFL) country. So, there goes a good portion of the NY/NJ audience.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A team of two guys whose combined age is over 100 vs. another team who is just as ancient. Sounds exciting and new.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

All this and more on the next episode of WCW Nitro


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Undertaker looks 35 years older than Kane.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Cena using the move and WWE acknowledging it :banderas


----------



## Jables (Dec 21, 2015)

If they decide to do the old "you pinned a/the champ, you get a title shot" with Ambrose. I hope they have him find a non Shield member partner while Seth and Roman have to focus on defending their titles. It'd be a good continuation of the "Does Ambrose have ulterior motives?" storyline, and more importantly it'd get a couple of talents out of midcard purgatory. With Ambrose getting someone to tag with and Rollins getting a new #1 contender.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Yawn.. Reading the preview is almost depressing... Nothing there that i want to watch in particular ...


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Let's forgot Nattie wanted to accept the open challenge and instead WWE has to give it to one of the Bellas.
And then let's have a tag team match player because it was the last time in SINGLES competition, not in tag competition


I'll get to watch RAW at work but ugh why 

Just fucking put Ronda in the number one spot with her pet reality stars. It's what WWE wants.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE LAST TIME EVER

Except when Undertaker and Triple H brawl at Crown Jewel during the Kane vs HBK match, or Kane and Triple H brawl then Triple H takes down Taker in the Taker vs HBK match at Crown Jewel

Except when Kane and Taker face Triple H and HBK at the Royal Rumble in a Bald Gut Tag Match

Etc.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

It is October of 2018 and the top feud in WWE is DX vs The Brothers of Destruction. I don't have the hateboner for veterans that some fans do, but jeez.


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

I'll be watching for Alexa, Lio Rush and my Riott Squad girls with very limited interest in much else, probably zoning out periodically. The way they've shoved all of the titles in to one feud that obnoxiously occupies about 85% of the show is just overkill to the highest degree.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

HHH will probably come out and cut a promo challenging Taker and Kane to a Tag Team at Crown Jewel.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BigRedMonster47 said:


> HHH will probably come out and cut a promo challenging Taker and Kane to a Tag Team at Crown Jewel.


The last tag match ever!!

Then we can have the last handicap match... ever!!

Then the last fatal four way in the hell in the cell... ever!!

Then we can have the last time undertakers pelvis fractures trying to tombstone triple h... ever!!

Then the last wheelchair on a pole match... ever!! :russo


----------



## grassfinn (Jan 31, 2018)

Member when the WWF mocked WCW for relying on older talent and now WWE does the same with even older talent? I member.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

grassfinn said:


> Member when the WWF mocked WCW for relying on older talent and now WWE does the same with even older talent? I member.


Yep.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not expecting much from this show cos they literally just flew back from Melbourne the day before, and I know how exhausting flying from this side of the world can be.

Watching for The Shield as usual, intrigued to see where they go with them now. Will they ease up on the Dean heel teases for now or will they keep laying it on thick as usual? :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

is wwe trying to blur taker to make him looks younger? Sneaky sons of bitches.


----------



## ChairShotToTheHead (Jul 22, 2018)

Tonight on the season finale of Better Call Saul....

Oh, well, I'll check out Raw. Maybe the Undertaker segment will be alright.
Can we get Seth in a feud for the IC title for the love of god!?!? No more Shield.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hopefully Sasha or Bayley attack Ronda and get revealed as her opponent for evolution. Ah fuck who am I kidding, it's obviously Nikki fucking Bella that's getting that spot, I'm allowed to dream until it's official though. I don't know why Nikki didn't just attack her at Super showdown though.

Apart from a Taker/HBK segment there's nothing really that's getting me to excited for this show.


----------



## BringBackTV14 (Oct 12, 2017)

taker1986 said:


> I don't know why Nikki didn't just attack her at Super showdown though.


They won't turn her heel. Nikki will ask if the open challenge still stands and challenge her as a friend.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

BringBackTV14 said:


> They won't turn her heel. Nikki will ask if the open challenge still stands and challenge her as a friend.


That would completely suck if that happened.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Showstopper said:


> It could. On top of Football, there's also Game 3 of the Yankees/Red Sox ALDS with the series tied 1-1; tomorrow night. First game of the series in Yankee Stadium. There are a ton of Yankees fans in NYC (obviously) and even North Jersey (where I live) it's Yankees and Giants (NFL) country. So, there goes a good portion of the NY/NJ audience.


If there's any crossover between baseball fans and WWE fans, none of them are watching a RAW in the middle of October instead of Game 3 Yankees/Red Sox. Those are two of the biggest draws in baseball and all the casual baseball fans would want to see a Yankees/Red Sox game three with the series being tied. 

Monday Night Football is between two popular teams looking good right now, New Orleans Saints and Washington Redskins. Also, if Drew Brees passes for about two hundred yards, he surpasses Peyton Manning and becomes the all time leader in Passing Yards. Hardcores and casuals alike are going to want to see somebody set the All Time Passing Yards record. 

RAW could be in some deep doo doo.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Lightning Fist :cena5


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

By now it should have been the Bayley/Sasha feud 

But Noooo, You had them make up 

Also for the Women's Tag Titles, But Sasha is injured


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

taker1986 said:


> *Hopefully Sasha or Bayley attack Ronda and get revealed as her opponent for evolution.* Ah fuck who am I kidding, it's obviously Nikki fucking Bella that's getting that spot, I'm allowed to dream until it's official though. I don't know why Nikki didn't just attack her at Super showdown though.
> 
> Apart from a Taker/HBK segment there's nothing really that's getting me to excited for this show.


I have no desire to see my two favorite women get beat by Ronda and her spamming arm takedowns.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

WWEfan4eva said:


> By now it should have been the Bayley/Sasha feud
> 
> But Noooo, You had them make up
> 
> Also for the Women's Tag Titles, But Sasha is injured


With SSD over, you would have to think they will announce the Women's Tag Titles and begin building matches for Evolution with the PPV being in 3 weeks, right?




Right?:hmmm


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

With the acknowledgement of the 6th move of doom WWE are becoming very self aware.

How long until we can expect them to admit their show sucks live on air


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wonder who gets stuck with anchoring the desolate wasteland know as Hour 3?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Curious if Trish/Bliss have some sort of altercation tonight.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Trish Stratus To Return Tonight. 


> WWE has announced that Trish Stratus is returning to Raw tonight to officially kick off the hype for the Evolution pay-per-view that is taking place in three weeks. Stratus will be on the show to address the recent comments from Alexa Bliss.


Source: http://wrestlingnews.co/wwe-news/former-wwe-star-returning-to-raw-tonight/


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Not a fan of Trish Stratus, never have been but hopefully we get a good promo exchange.


----------



## southshield (Jul 10, 2017)

With all the old timers coming back from the attitude era to save WWE I hope this means that we will get closure at the Royal Rumble with Val Venis vs Kaientai. that pee pee needs to be choppy choppy


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm still hoping they'll reveal who was behind GTV myself if they're bringing back oldtimers.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

As a tribute to Smackdown 1000, are they trying to get the combined age of talent on the show to over 1000 years?


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

It's been updated. They are having rematches of the 2 6-man tag matches


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I'll be shocked if the build to Trish/Bliss isn't just ''lol ur old'' every week like it was with Mickie. Trish probably won't be jobbing to a basic strike, though.



taker1986 said:


> Hopefully Sasha or Bayley attack Ronda and get revealed as her opponent for evolution. Ah fuck who am I kidding, it's obviously Nikki fucking Bella that's getting that spot, I'm allowed to dream until it's official though. I don't know why Nikki didn't just attack her at Super showdown though.
> 
> Apart from a Taker/HBK segment there's nothing really that's getting me to excited for this show.


Because being so deeply involved in reality TV and being ''role models'' means the Bellas will probably never be heels again. You'll get treated to a boring face vs face match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Super Showdown rematches. Yay. At least I get to see another Shield 6 man tag!

I'm guessing more Deano heel turn teases will come from this, The Shield will probably lose cos of miscommunication between them?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I imagine HHH and HBK will be stealing the final segment again.
I'll check now and again for the Riott Squad/Ronda and give the Corbin storyline a shot if Lady Balls isn't involved. But other than that, everything is pointless.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Xobeh said:


> I imagine HHH and HBK will be stealing the final segment again.
> I'll check now and again for the Riott Squad/Ronda and give the Corbin storyline a shot if Lady Balls isn't involved. But other than that, *everything is pointless.*


WNE: World Nihilist Entertainment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hopefully the Senior Citizen Brigade will have a Tales from the Crypt match at Crown Jewel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll be flipping back and forth between Raw and Yankees/Red Sox. HUGE game tonight in the Bronx. :mark:

GO YANKS!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> As a tribute to Smackdown 1000, are they trying to get the combined age of talent on the show to over 1000 years?


:heston :clap


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Now bring in Hogan, Nash & Hall

We call Raw, Old Folks Home


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Now bring in Hogan, Nash & Hall
> 
> We call Raw, Old Folks Home


Why stop there? Flair, Tully, Arn, and Ole are not booked. Neither is Sting nor Sid. :mark


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Why stop there? Flair, Tully, Arn, and Ole are not booked. Neither is Sting nor Sid. :mark


Who will be facing sergeant slaughter in tonight's main event?? :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> Who will be facing sergeant slaughter in tonight's main event?? :mark:


I'd pay to see Sheiky Baby make him humble FOR THE LAST TIME! :banderas


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i just want to see the gobbledy gooker main event raw...one...last....tiiiime!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> As a tribute to Smackdown 1000, are they trying to get the combined age of talent on the show to over 1000 years?


Hahaha I think you're on to Vince's train of thought


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am going to try and keep an open mind about RAW tonight. :bryanlol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

can this be the LAST TIME EVER triple h opens raw?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Triple H 20 minute promo to start the show? :mark


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still better than Roman Reigns opening the show :draper2


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> I am going to try and keep an open mind about RAW tonight. :bryanlol


i'm drinking vodka from my fav cup...a roman reigns cup. it got romans face on it...and a shiny wwe logo...i admit its kinda GAY!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW 1998 called. It wants it wrestlers back.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Dark confession: My Time is my favourite HHH theme.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:buried #ShovelSZN


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw starting off with a boring promo yet again with old farts


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK with a massive pop.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Triple H in a leather jacket?!? Marked the hell out!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

D-X opening a RAW in 2018 :lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Uh oh leather jacket that boi serious


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Make me proud Chicago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its just funny WWE doing the same thing it used to make fun of WCW doing, relying on old farts to put your show around


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DX lolol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trips deadass looks like a bootleg hells angels member


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Still ain't watched the actual Triple H/Taker match and I don't think I'm going to :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If you really think about it, it is pathetic that WWE'S top program is with these elders.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:trips promo predictions for some of the "amazing" lines we'll hear:

"At Super Showdown, two legends battled it out in an epic contest, for the last. time. EVER!"

"When the dust settled, I emerged victorious."

"I never thought that a man I respected as much as The Undertaker, would be someone that couldn't take a defeat without lashing out. He attacked Shawn and I after the match, disrespecting not only myself, not only Shawn Michaels, but everything an end of an era is supposed to represent."

"Last night was the last time you will ever see Triple H and The Undertaker go one on one.... but it is not the end of our rivalry."

"The rivalry has now evolved, and has gone from being about Triple H and The Undertaker... to The Brothers of Destruction and DX."

And then Shawn announces he's coming out of retirement.

Promo run time I expect to be 20 minutes not counting entrances and Shawn's part of it.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this promo is turrrrrrrrrrrble


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at WWE still using still footage when his show is from the WWE network


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Don't let age distract you from the fact that HBK still has the best superkick of all time.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Still ain't watched the actual Triple H/Taker match and I don't think I'm going to :lol


they're all the same. shit shit shit. but this last one, oh man...the biggest piece of shit i ever saw! Takers beer belly didnt help!


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Don’t care that they are old these people are real stars


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Recaps during promos are dumb.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> :trips promo predictions for some of the "amazing" lines we'll hear:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sup Vince


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> If you really think about it, it is pathetic that WWE'S top program is with these elders.


And they still more over than all the current main roster :lol

It's WWE fault by not knowing how to book superstars, these days.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I switched off after Miz/Bryan so this video package recap actually worth watching.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

These damn old people are cutting into time that could be used to kill the crowd with a shitty divas match or having Bobby Roode jobbing out to Konnor.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can't have these fartknockers put over younger talent, they gotta circle jerk each other.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seeing the recaps of this show is interesting to me cos I'm seeing it from the TV point of view now, as opposed to being there in person. So many things you miss being so far away from the ring :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what does everyone think of bald HBK


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

RAW IS SNOOZE


----------



## charsetutf (Jul 23, 2018)

HHH cuts some of the most boring promos ever. I have to give him credit for being a legit star though, unlike his little buddy in the ring there.

However, both are putting the crowd to sleep.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I fell asleep 1 minute into the Supershow and then watched on tape. I wanted to stay awake but didn’t make it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> what does everyone think of bald HBK


he's hogan 2.0


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chicago shitting on HBK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HBK needs to stop wearing that hat so we can get used to his baldie before Crown Jewel


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to 1998 Raw.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This Crown Jewel match will be the 3rd time HHH and Undertaker will fight for “the last time ever”.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope Larry Holmes will fight Mike Tyson on ppv now. :mark


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

It took 17 years for WWE to turn into WCW


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh yay another DX reunion lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are you REEEEEY?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how they are talking about respect this and that but HHH cheated to beat Taker lol


and yeah waste HBK on OlderTaker and Lame instead of him facing AJ or DB


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Damn. HBK will probably wrestle at Crown Jewels. I was just about to cancel WWE Network.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Cant wait for 2 old men to try and act cool and point at their crotch yelling, suck it....So very sad


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahaha when did I fall into a time machine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Renee honestly adds nothing being at the commentators table..


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

zzz


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

In 2018 DX is mad because people don't got no respect :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

New Shirt :wow


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK jacked.

:trips8


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

As a lifetime DX fan, I marked, but I can't believe HBK would come back to wrestle at a non Mania match.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Is this live? Or am I watching a tape from the 90's? LoL


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

FrankenTodd said:


> Damn. HBK will probably wrestle at Crown Jewels. I need to cancel WWE Network.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and its going to be terrible. the selling he did at super lame down was like in his match with hogan 2005. OVER SELLING TO THE MAX!


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

These multiple DX reunions are just as bad as The Shield reunions


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at HHH booking himself in the highest rated hour after the whisker biscuits shat the bed last week in closing.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw is rematch


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Is it appropriate to tell Saudi princes to suck it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I fast-forwarded through the Taker vs HHH match at Super SLOW Down. I have no interest in this tag match.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

At least HHH/HBK look like they can still reasonably go.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Repeat Supershowdown on raw.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

HBK coming back has me hold out hope for a Rollins match eventually.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trish :banderas


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Rematches...seriously...


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

WWE wanting to sell some more green glow sticks. Bring out the fossils!


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

The same matches again huh...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trish on Raw?

I'm good with that.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

And you thought the NWO reunion is embarassing.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I don't know if I'm :mark -ing or fpalm -ing.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley vs Owens should be good. No interest in seeing Trash Stratus later


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mark out moment :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Trish :book


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Say, uh, I think we should have Torrie Wilson appear again. 

You know, to, uh, build Evolution.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Trish Stratus is basically the only reason to watch RAW tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

206 live lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049452686788055041


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Saudi Arabia is gonna get a bigger show than we are getting in April. Well atleast HBK's comeback makes sense now


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Vince making it rain at Mark Calloway’s house.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> I fast-forwarded through the Taker vs HHH match at Super SLOW Down. I have no interest in this tag match.


I question why you'd fast forward through something that was last on the show. Just turn it off. That's also a tip for next time. Saves time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Awareness said:


> HBK coming back has me hold out hope for a Rollins match eventually.


I'm honesty thinking that it's just gonna be a one off.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Omg another Bella match. Kill me now.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Woah didn't know Trish is returning!!!! Oooh I hope Lita returns also!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how they are talking about respect this and that but HHH cheated to beat Taker lol


It's not cheating if you change the match to a NO DQ before the match started :jericho2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bob is here.

Hi Bob.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone that isn't excited about a DX reunion is just a whiny shit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> 206 live lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049452686788055041


Worse than Nitro ever was.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What the fuck was the point of Super showdown if we are just gon a get rematches all night


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone else think something not right with WWE putting over the older talent over the upcoming ones.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i love how nikki figured out that if she was not dating cena she would have no """"""career"""""". now shes forced to be with cena forever.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

LambdaLambdaLambda said:


> Anyone that isn't excited about a DX reunion is just a whiny shit.


:duck


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

KO and the Dogs of War getting their wins back tonight


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hate Lio Rush with Lashley...unless it ends with Lashley turning heel and destroying Rush


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Lio split his pants lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dat Owens entrance pop

If only HBK came back to face Rollins or Styles instead.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

audio keep cutting out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lio needs the spotlight even more. :mark


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

No match for Bayley?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lio Rush+Mic=Mute


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

No one gives a fuck about this undertaker/hhh saga holy shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> It's not cheating if you change the match to a NO DQ before the match started :jericho2


Its cheating changing it to DQ right before the match since HBK can interfere to get HHH the win


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lashley always leaps from the floor up to the ring apron. It's not a big deal Cole!


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Is Lashley turning heel?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lio talking on the mic during this match is a bit awkward.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lio is so annoying


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Lio Rush is annoying. Where did he come from anyways? Serious question bc I missed that week or two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

wkc_23 said:


> Renee honestly adds nothing being at the commentators table..


The third wheel on these commentary teams are always awkward, and produced the exact same way no matter who they put in that spot.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do they want Lashley booed? Cause Lio constantly boasting on the mic during his matches is gonna get people annoyed quick.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

C'mon Bob shut Lio up.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Are they in Canada? :lol all this cheering for Owens


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens should be the face (heel) of the company


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KO with the move of the night.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Double turn plz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm confused. Is Lashley supposed to be a face or heel now that Lio is with him?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

These guys are geeks


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Leo should stay as Lashley's mouthpiece, but stay off the mic during his matches!


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Out of all the things to bring shawn michaels out of retirement for..... It's just not interesting.

I don't understand why they bring back veteran guys to work with other veteran guys they have already worked with?

I want to see these guys come back and work with current era stars, this rehashing shit does nothing for me.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Lio is so annoying


Just as annoying as the IIconics


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Do they want Lashley booed? Cause Lio constantly boasting on the mic during his matches is gonna get people annoyed quick.


Maybe thats the plan? Slowly turning him heel or something. I wouldnt mind Lashley as a heel, but not with Lio.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> I'm confused. Is Lashley supposed to be a face or heel now that Lio is with him?


I wanna go w/ heel since Lio is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Literally can't stand Lio Rush.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Maybe thats the plan? Slowly turning him heel or something. I wouldnt mind Lashley as a heel, but not with Lio.


Lashley was a real good heel when he was in TNA.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

If lashley turns i hope he changes his name to SLASHley


----------



## dreammaster (Aug 19, 2004)

Trophies said:


> Are they in Canada? :lol all this cheering for Owens


nope chicago


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Mainboy said:


> Anyone else think something not right with WWE putting over the older talent over the upcoming ones.


Don't care. Just want entertainment. Shockingly 50 year old's don't bring that in an athletic sport(s entertainment).


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Firefighter9050 said:


> Out of all the things to bring shawn michaels out of retirement for..... It's just not interesting.
> 
> I don't understand why they bring back veteran guys to work with other veteran guys they have already worked with?
> 
> I want to see these guys come back and work with current era stars, this rehashing shit does nothing for me.


it's more for casual fans.

casual fans see hbk, taker, hhh, and kane, which are four names they know and wwe assumed they'll be interested.

its the biggest problem in wwe right imo. we have so many fans who would rather watch guys they grew up watching rather than the very impressive wrestlers we have now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Just saw a commercial for next RAW billed as "the new Era of RAW" returns. :heston


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

sure he did cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is pretty awful.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Just as annoying as the IIconics


IIconics are doing their jobs right, they are supposed to be annoying heels, Lio is the mouthpiece of a babyface


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Leo can't even get a Lashley chant going. LoL


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"Put the boots to him, ASHLEY"

fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lio, please shut up already!!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Obvious heel turn in progress.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Since when does a face use manager distraction to distract a heel?

Lil is killing the crowd with how annoying he is.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rather see Lashley a heel, tbh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cm punk chants are coming


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Crowd don't give a fuck :lmao


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

I love Lio but this ain't it, WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah they're definitely doing a double turn here, which i'm fine with cause Lashley is much better as a heel, and with Lios as his mouth piece it should be great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bob the Heel. :mark


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

I like Lio. He is hilariously annoying.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I always thought Lashley should be pushed to the WWE or Universal Title, but All I heard before was that Lashley needs someone to talk for him. Well now you all got what you wanted.....See how bad it is now?! He's better by himself being the silent destroyer.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is a weird way to do a double turn.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Lio is hilarious lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Is KO a face? He’s a good one


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Watching Hunter and Shawn doing the DX schtick in 2018 literally was an out of body experience for me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

super kick and stunner by Owens, he is such money


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Renee just was silent for like 5 minutes lolol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

KO is an amazing face. Hope this is a double turn


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Feels like this is a double turn for Kevin Owens and Lashley.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You can't tell me Lio and Lashley are still faces.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is very heelish of Lashley and Lio


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really hope this doesn't become Lashley's thing every time he wrestles, with Lio on the mic constantly shouting shit, cause theres being an annoy heel and then theres being annoying and unbearable to where no one wants to watch it, and thats Lio constantly on the mic throughout the match.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Good match. Ruined by Rush and his annoying shit.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

owens knee looks fucked


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Thats a cool finisher


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Headliner said:


> This is a weird way to do a double turn.


^^^^^


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like Lio but this segment was not good.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This feud is dumb. They're both better as heels.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

If that wasn't a heel turn for Bobby then I don't know what it was


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Odd segment.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This is a very good heel duo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heel tactics by Lashley. Guess it's official.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

BAH GAWD ITS A DOUBLE TURN


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They turned Lashley... which is fine. But they still haven't turned Reigns. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Double turn.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well if this doesn't mean a heel Lashley then nothing will.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is Owens a face now? [emoji848]


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Oh yeah, this is a double turn.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This would have made more sense of Owens got the win then Lashley did this


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This was the perfect way to go, KO desperately needed a face turn and Lashley was failing miserably as a face. Both guys will do so much better now.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

kafabe wise feeling bad for Kevin Owens makes no sense he attacked him weeks ago for no reason and that is why this feud started.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes bring back bad ass Lashley from TNA. Walking Armageddon.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

If Vince didn’t hate fat people, KO would be a great top face


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Owens is turning face?

Well I guess he will be use to put over McIntyre now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Yes bring back bad ass Lashley from TNA. Walking Armageddon.


That was a good persona for Lashley.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Renee wens3


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

a double turn, see wwe knows how to do this quite well


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

No one thinks Cena is the best ever Cole

He is not even top ten


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

PraXitude said:


> This feud is dumb. They're both better as heels.


Everyone in WWE is better as a heel.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Even more proof of them turning anyone but Roman


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Nice. I liked that segment. Lashley makes a better heel anyway.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Did anyone see the awesome new faction that just formed. It is the coolest thing ever. All the kids are going to be wearing there shirts. They really have made WWE cool again with the younger generation.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Xenoblade said:


> kafabe wise feeling bad for Kevin Owens makes no sense he attacked him weeks ago for no reason and that is why this feud started.




Bc Owens got bullied by Braun. Owens seeds were planted I’ll take it. Both were definitely due. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Wait, so everyone else has to qualify but Cena doesn't? That's stupid.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

No qualifying match for the franchise boy :cena2


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

DX reunion and double turn in the first 30 minutes of the show. Tell me this isn't the most productive RAW in months already.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Bobby Lashley is much better when he looks angry and doesn’t smile


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Gonna be interesting to see KO as a face. Finally WWE doing something right.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh another trophy that won't mean shit. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they promote Triple H and Taker last time ever after already promising that with their HIAC match, then after their 2nd last time ever match the very next night they announce they're wrestling again in a month, lol this fucking company why should anyone take anything they say seriously after this?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Cena? We’re not even an hour in. We’ve suffered enough already.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Owens had all this heel heat, and now we're going to drop it?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dannybosa said:


> Even more proof of them turning anyone but Roman


My guess is they are turning Lashley so they can feed him to Reigns. Reigns vs Lashley at RR is my guess


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena is not the greatest ever.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

They can capitalize and make him feud with rollins over the ic belt eventually winning the belt


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow a rare double turn. That was an awesome segment.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Alexander_G said:


> Owens had all this heel heat, and now we're going to drop it?


YUP he cant get too over as a heel, so they need to make him a face where it wont work because Owens is a much bigger bad ass dick head. Now they will make him a goofy face


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> My guess is they are turning Lashley so they can feed him to Reigns. Reigns vs Lashley at RR is my guess


Which sucks because Lashley should run through Reigns and take the title.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Xenoblade said:


> kafabe wise feeling bad for Kevin Owens makes no sense he attacked him weeks ago for no reason and that is why this feud started.


_*Kevin Owens attacked Lashley because Lashley has taken out his best friend Sami Zayn. So that attack was justified. *_


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Alexander_G said:


> Owens had all this heel heat, and now we're going to drop it?




Actually yeah. That’s the biggest natural reaction a crowd has had in years. Owens and Elias looked like stars there. Face Owens could be great. It could also suck, but he’s been buried the last year, it’s about time they did something with him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am struggling to care about anything on this show except The Shield.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If KO is a face now will he still be able to do whatever he wants? Remember when he returned he said one of the reasons he came back is because Corbin will let him do whatever he wants.


----------



## Devatron215 (Aug 20, 2017)

This show sucks fucking cock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watch Cena win the Cup without taking a bump.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its fucking ridiculous Shawn is finally coming out for retirement for this shitty tag match, after nearly a decade sticking to his word he comes out of retirement for this throw away meaningless tag match. No don't come out of retirement for a match with AJ Styles at WM, or a match against Daniel Bryan, no come out for a tag match against Taker and Kane....


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049007624098926593
yasss its lio


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lio's stupid laugh is so annoying, that "haha!" lol.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

You know them as team "B and B" from Mixed match challenge. I guess they would know, if anyone watched that shit

Another rematch? :gtfo


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bayley dumped Sasha for Finn

That's not very nice after Sasha bared her soul to Bayley with her declaration of cringey love


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Devatron215 said:


> This show sucks fucking cock




Mahalicia here to save the show don’t worry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Bring back The Demon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Team Grin and bare it. :mark


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Balor vs heel Lashley could be good


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here comes the heat :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Bob is swoll af

SwollBob


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahaha nobody was talking about hugs bob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Elias..zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I am struggling to care about anything on this show except The Shield.


Change "this show" for WWE and "The Shield" for "The IIconics" and we are on the same page :grin2:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That is a very girly bandana there Elias :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Illogical said:


> Everyone in WWE is better as a heel.


True.

I love the funny/entertaining heels like Elias. They remind me of the glory days of the Attitude Era.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

He's over as fuck. Doesn't have a memorable match, but the cat is over


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias is such a one note act.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't stand how over Elias is in these segments, the entire arena chanting with him, but he remains heel and proceeds to shit on them afterwards, its fucking retarded.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

INB4

"Bayley is just Finn's beard..."


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Illogical said:


> Everyone in WWE is better as a heel.



that is only because the heels act more realistic where the WWE writes all their faces super goofy and childish


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Is he wearing a Napkin on his head


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL at Elias' song :lmao "When I heard the Australian accent, I almost refused to go!" :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha love this guy


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

He did it again

:duck


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shitting on the Cubs :mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't stand how over Elias is in these segments, the entire arena chanting with him, but he remains heel and proceeds to shit on them afterwards, its fucking retarded.


That is the best part. Elias is awesome.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

guessing we will see nikki turn on ronda here to set up evolution


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brie needs to fire some shoot kicks on Ronda. :mark


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't stand how over Elias is in these segments, the entire arena chanting with him, but he remains heel and proceeds to shit on them afterwards, its fucking retarded.


The Rock used to do that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck this 6 woman tag match. Just gonna go watch Drew Brees make history.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Waiting on Nikki to turn too, cool to see it tonight.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Is Renee actually there? Like, speaking live? Are we sure they’re not just playing random recorded phrases?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Ugh why does Ronda fucking smile? She even waved. Omg


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

I wouldn't even mind if my children's father was revealed to be Elias and not me. The man is a national treasure.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't stand how Ronda comes out like some beauty queen winner at a parade waving and smiling. Can she not try and do a tiny bit of her entrance from UFC? All her entrance in WWE tells me is she doesn't take it seriously.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ewww, Chicago are cheering for the Bellas. At least they got booed in Melbourne :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Wasn't expecting such an eventful show. DX reunion and HBK return match confirmed, Lashley and Owens double turn, all in the first hour.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they gave rousey a new top, nice so i guess no more


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL that they didn't give the Bellas a jobber entrance.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Not feeling Liv's pink hair, she looked much better with it blonde.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't stand how Ronda comes out like some beauty queen winner at a parade waving and smiling. Can she not try and do a tiny bit of her entrance from UFC? All her entrance in WWE tells me is she doesn't take it seriously.


No kidding, she is supposed to be the baddest woman on the planet and she acts so cheesy with all her smiling and waving like she is ms universe


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

GET LIV OUTTA THERE


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Bella disease still being left untreated


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Mom pants Mode. Pull those pants ever high Brie


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Its fucking ridiculous Shawn is finally coming out for retirement for this shitty tag match, after nearly a decade sticking to his word he comes out of retirement for this throw away meaningless tag match. No don't come out of retirement for a match with AJ Styles at WM, or a match against Daniel Bryan, no come out for a tag match against Taker and Kane....




I agree. An AJ match would have been awesome. If he just had to return it should have been for WM. I can only think that he wanted to leave his last actual Mania match in Houston. That was a classic. I’m sure it was hard to turn down whatever payday Vince was offering too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus that was fun


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Liv wens3


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL at officials making Brie & Liv start the match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Sarah should've given Liv a little kiss there to calm her down wens3


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Bella’s are on. Time for dinner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Liv was unprofessional there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Nikkisawa and Brieshii, Queens of Strong Style

Liv :homer


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Brie’s botch could end up doing wonders for Liv’s career


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Liv looks like Jesse Jane (porn actress)

Sad, I know.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> I can't stand how Ronda comes out like some beauty queen winner at a parade waving and smiling. Can she not try and do a tiny bit of her entrance from UFC? All her entrance in WWE tells me is she doesn't take it seriously.


She does do a tiny bit. She wipes her feet before entering the battleground


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Liv should have stayed out of the ring. Now we'll see Paige come on another podcast next week and spread her 'wisdom' again.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Liv looked better as a blonde, but I'm heavily biased against hair colours that make you look like a Japanese cartoon.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God can Ronda do anything else besides judo throws and badly executed strikes?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

So two heel turns in a row? Nikki surely is turning here if that rumored match is true.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Renee, stop kissing the Bellas' asses already.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

trail blazers you say Renee, please shut up


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Renee, stop kissing the Bellas' asses already.


I know, how the fuck was they trail blazers? The division changed once they left, they didn't contribute a damn thing to the evolution of the womens evolution.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Renee, stop kissing the Bellas' asses already.


im not sure why but it annoys me when she refers to them as "the twins" lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it me or is Ruby looking better..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The bellas really set the women's division back when they wrestle.

Its night and say watching a match like Becky vs Flair then watching the Bellas in a match.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Renee, don't kiss the Bellas asses 

Unless you're doing it for real

Where I can watch it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What an amazing first hour of RAW. :O


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Wish they’d ever shut the fuck up with all this Sarah Logan “Viking” crap! [emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Renee, stop kissing the Bellas' asses already.


Its not her fault, its Vince yelling in her ear telling her to do that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Is it me or is Ruby looking better..


Yeah its the longer hair, that short hair really made her look awful.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I think birdie will be a better wrestler than Brie. She might take after her daddy


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Can we get to the Bellas turning on her already? I'm sick of all this lovey dovey shit.

EDIT: THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Not feeling Liv's pink hair, she looked much better with it blonde.


I feel the same, she should go back to it.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

wow now that is what an women's evolution looks like


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronda's armbar doesn't look convincing at all. She needs to polish it up a little bit.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here we go


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bellas should do Total Bellination on Ronda.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol yep after seeing all of Ronda's matches til this point all she can do is judo throws, bad strikes, an awkward spinning Samoan drop and an inaccurate armbar, i can't literally think of anything else shes done.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

My God the WWE has basically told everyone to do whatever they can to take the blame off brie for botching all the time...and for everyone to pretend that the bellas are this insane trailblazer 

And the predictable turn just happened


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I’m glad that they stuck to their word and Ronda Rousey really is full time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RR is the worst actress ever


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL at Ronda not selling the beatdown.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

Two turns on the same night


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bella turn!!!


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Ronda: "YOU WERE SUPPOSED TO BE MY FRIEND."


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh I can't wait to see Ronda kick the shit out of Nikki :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Surprised they turned the Bellas. THought maybe they'd just do a face vs face match "out of respect" or some crap like that. lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man, I thought they were trying to protect Ruby on Sunday, they were just waiting until Monday to bury her too

There it is, the heel turn

Those punched from Brie fpalm


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Rousey sucks. She has like 2 moves and her stupid shit smelling face.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I take Alexa as a threat to Ronda more seriously than Nikki which is saying a lot


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Jesus Christ. Please let Charlotte and Becky main event over this embarrassment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah its the longer hair, that short hair really made her look awful.


Yeah. She looks a lot better with it longer. And she's got a bit of a tan now, that helps as well.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this is the most boring beatdown ever


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why Bellas why? For the love of God why?! 
:bahgawd


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Nikki is supposed to be considered a threat to Ronda? LOL!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

At least hopefully now WWE will stop trying to make us cheer for the Bellas.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

this match is going to be a train wreck. Neither one can wrestle


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heel To Face said:


> Rousey sucks. She has like 2 moves and her stupid shit smelling face.


She is the Roman Reigns of the womens division very fitting too since both of their initials are RR


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Hopefully this means Bryan doesn’t turn heel on AJ now!


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Just now tuning in what have I missed aside from the bellas heel turn?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Ronda getting her ass beat by Nikki and Brie is beyond unbelievable and just looks ridiculous.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank GOD for that. I cannot bear anymore of the Bellas’ phony bad babyface acting.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Damn how long was that beat down? Lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Cause we needed Nikki to get a title shot good Lord


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I thought the Bellas to was going to do this to Rousey like a month ago? Who didn't see this coming?


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

I can't wait for Ronda's future promos!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ronda is sexy as hell when she's selling :gasm


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

The three least talented women in the business involved in a feud.

Boy am I excited.

Ronda with another dreadful in ring performance...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hahaha love it

oh fuck off virginmedia


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda just can't keep friends.


----------



## Wazo (May 7, 2009)

Some friend Nattie is sitting backstage an not helping Ronda


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Hopefully this means Bryan doesn’t turn heel on AJ now!


Daniel Bryan is a great heel.

It would be a blessing because they could stop making him goofy and make him more badass. But knowing WWE they would make him the coward heel


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If they send Brie to Smackdown to be a babyface next to her husband, I swear


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

How the fuck do they ever expect Ronda to get better when she's in the ring with shitters? Alexa, Nia, Nikki, Steph ugh.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I wonder how this will work on Smackdown? Brie also goes on Smackdown and Daniel Bryan is a face and now Brie is a heel.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That moment when you get beat down by two reality stars from E!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Strategize said:


> Jesus Christ. Please let Charlotte and Becky main event over this embarrassment.


That would be the right order of things but it won't happed, of course.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Ah well I guess that confirms Ronda v Nikki at evolution then *sigh*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Ronda is sexy as hell when she's selling :gasm


In a company that has Alexa Bliss, Mandy Rose, Lana and Zelina Vega Ronda looks like ass.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how Brie is allowed to just hop between Raw and SDL whenever she wants, are they ever gonna explain that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wazo said:


> Some friend Nattie is sitting backstage an not helping Ronda


She will turn on Ronda next. Probably after the Bella program.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Strategize said:


> How the fuck do they ever expect Ronda to get better when she's in the ring with shitters? Alexa, Nia, Nikki, Steph ugh.


Which just means they don't want her to get better. They want to give her easy work.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Strategize said:


> How the fuck do they ever expect Ronda to get better when she's in the ring with shitters? Alexa, Nia, Nikki, Steph ugh.


She should have gone to NXT for a year at least


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Ronda getting her ass beat by Nikki and Brie is beyond unbelievable and just looks ridiculous.


 Their longest reigning female champ and a former champ as her sidekick double teaming you while blind siding you makes more sense than the Riot Squad, Iiconics, or anyone else hurting her. Hell people give Brie shit but on the credibility ladder she’s higher than Natalya, Alicia, and most the female roster with Nikki a good leap above that. Then there’s Twin Magic to be used. It’s believable they can cheat their way to beating Rousey, wont happen, but it’s more believable than Alexa or anyone else beating her


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ronda vs Nikki will either be - a quick squash match, or a competitive match. And I don’t wanna see either ?


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

I know Brie hurt Liv and all that but has anyone noticed that Nikki is always the one getting the title shots? Brie has always been the jobber of the two. Anyone else notice that?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Raw Women's division is an absolute joke.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how Brie is allowed to just hop between Raw and SDL whenever she wants, are they ever gonna explain that?


She’s not signed to a raw or sd deal. There’s nothing to explain when they showed both signing ambassador deals last year on their own show


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

They're turning everybody heel but Dean is still a babyface :mj2


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how Brie is allowed to just hop between Raw and SDL whenever she wants, are they ever gonna explain that?


She sleeps with the former SDL manager, I guess that gives her some kind of backstage power...in kayfabe.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

She even botches her interferences :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049467400243032065


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So Cena is competing at Crown Jewel but can't take any bumps due to filming a movie....


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how Brie is allowed to just hop between Raw and SDL whenever she wants, are they ever gonna explain that?


They've got a Cena lvl contract. They gave them the whole kit and kaboodle.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Missed in all of this is how Sarah Logan had to walk over to Brie to get her leg grabbed.

Bella Twins. Veterans.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I am annoyed that this is what Finn is reduced to. They are utterly WASTING him.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Strategize said:


> How the fuck do they ever expect Ronda to get better when she's in the ring with shitters? Alexa, Nia, Nikki, Steph ugh.


She isn't good enough to keep up with the talented ones.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

All these heel turns lately, though the ones with the Bellas were to be expected.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

It's hard to get excited for Evolution when crap matches like this happen and none of the women are being used very well.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's time to smile


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> The Raw Women's division is an absolute joke.


Yeah its too bad Baily, Sasha and Bliss are stuck there

WWE needs to combine the women's division, and cut all the dead weight.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Terrible match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe it's just me but I can't stand Ronda's angry face.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

RubberbandGoat said:


> I know Brie hurt Liv and all that but has anyone noticed that Nikki is always the one getting the title shots? Brie has always been the jobber of the two. Anyone else notice that?


Well someone has to be D-Von, Matt, Christian, or Kane in the equation. Even LayCool which is the closest women act to the Bellas saw Layla as the lesser.

It’s rare that you get equals like HHH/HBK but even then people forget Hunter was the sidekick to he blew up after Shawn got hurt so people had no choice but to say that’s Batman and Nightwing in 06 over Batman and Robin


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

isnt what that show on facebook is for. Why do they have to show this shit on raw


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So if Brie shows up on Smackdown tomorrow she better not act as a face.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Imagine how much more awesome a Bayley turn on Ronda would have been instead of the Bellas. She has more reason for it too.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Baddest woman alive got beat up by twins. :lol

At least Nikki is back to being a heel.


----------



## WolvesofBabylon (Feb 6, 2018)

Ronda is my least favorite wrestler of all time. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Renee in that skirt mmmmmmm


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Oh look, it's the Everybody gets Hugs Team.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE2k19 is surprisingly good.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Strategize said:
> 
> 
> > How the fuck do they ever expect Ronda to get better when she's in the ring with shitters? Alexa, Nia, Nikki, Steph ugh.
> ...


She doesn’t have to be. If the talented ones can’t make it work, then they aren’t that talented. Watch Big Show work Mayweather to see how the shit should be done


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Empress said:


> The Baddest woman alive got beat up by twins. :lol


After she basically made short work of like 4 security guards not long ago.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Maybe it's just me but I can't stand Ronda's angry face.


Agreed, it looks like she is trying too hard to act mean

Like a little kid mean muggin


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> WWE2k19 is surprisingly good.


 Rey is fun as hell. Wwe and nba 2k19 both came out much improved


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't we just see this exact match last week?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finn's body though, so hot!


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

remeber everyone. men wrestle men and women wrestle the women.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

I just noticed Jinder's mullet. Has he always had that?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Are WWE seriously under the impression that anyone genuinely sees the Bellas as legends, icons or trailblazers? Seriously WWE?


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

Wow that wasn't nice of Finn to set Bayley up for a shield powerbomb. Thankfully she was able to counter it into a hurricanrana.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Imagine how much more awesome a Bayley turn on Ronda would have been instead of the Bellas. She has more reason for it too.


Hell Sasha and Bailey. 

then set up a triple thread of Sasha vs RR vs Bailey and Sasha and Bailey work together to beat her.

And just so a fuckery ending where at the end of the match, Bailey just lays down to let Sasha beat her for the title


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

wwetna1 said:


> She doesn’t have to be. If the talented ones can’t make it work, then they aren’t that talented. Watch Big Show work Mayweather to see how the shit should be done


Not saying they wouldn't make it work, the likes of Becky, Sasha, Charlotte would but they'd probably have to slow down a bit for her.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Asuka should be facing Rousey at Evolution in an earned cross-promotional match not the fuckin Botch Twins.

Brie missed her cue on Logan again. EVERY SINGLE FUCKIN TIME she has been on TV she has botched something. Unfuckinbelievable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Agreed, it looks like she is trying too hard to act mean
> 
> Like a little kid mean muggin


That's a good description. I like her but that look is lacking.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Heel To Face said:


> isnt what that show on facebook is for. Why do they have to show this shit on raw


Because Facebook pays 6 figures an episode. They would be foolish to not build its credibility as a concept more and maybe even create some belts for it. They should be selling the concept to fox or somewhere


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Empress said:


> The Baddest woman alive got beat up by the Bella twins. :lol


Shes a Geek.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The amount of people spelling Bayley’s name wrong tonight ?.♂?


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Didn't we just see this exact match last week?


Pretty much this entire Raw, so far.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> In a company that has Alexa Bliss, Mandy Rose, Lana and Zelina Vega Ronda looks like ass.


Yes the artificially enhanced, dime a dozen glamour girls are hot. But to me it's more than that. It's facial expressions and emotions conveyed while she's vulnerable and in distress, coupled with her real life action girl motif.

But to each his own.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Asuka should be facing Rousey at Evolution not the fuckin Botch Twins.


What they should do is have Asuka win the womens royal rumble, then move to raw to face Rousey at WM.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Agreed, it looks like she is trying too hard to act mean
> 
> Like a little kid mean muggin


I've got no issue with her ring work. She can go but it's hard to see a woman who was a natural as "The Baddest Woman" on the planet come across so forced. They are probably micromanaging her to death.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Even with that ring attire you can tell Bayley has one of the finest bodies of the business.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> She isn't good enough to keep up with the talented ones.


Throw her in at the deep end and let her learn how to swim. Fuck it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Quite the last half hour of RAW. :O


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Drew is turning face soon


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Finn fixed his trunks...the saddest part of RAW.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Planting the seeds for that Drew & Dolph split.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

The weakest link barking out orders to McIntyre and Strowman.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Lita will save Trish from a Mickie/Alexa beatdown


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Heath still sporting his I Got Kids shirt. :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Spoiler Alert. Dolph and Dean to do a double turn so Dolph can join with Seth as the new S&D Security. :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL isn't Heath the only one from West Virginia? :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> The weakest link barking out orders to McIntyre and Strowman.


And gets put in his place lol!!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

MY KIDS NEED A CUP, BARON

THEY NEED A CUP TO DRINK FROM

I GOT KIDS


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Planting the seeds for that Drew & Dolph split.


And just last week they planted the seeds of a Shield break up, but that didn't happen. And to me the Shield does not look like they will split any time soon.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Yes the artificially enhanced, dime a dozen glamour girls are hot. But to me it's more than that. It's facial expressions and emotions conveyed while she's vulnerable and in distress, coupled with her real life action girl motif.
> 
> But to each his own.


Yea, I prefer my girls not to be built like men, and have the voice of a 14 year old boy to match it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kill him, Drew.











Then, you gotta kill Braun.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> Drew is turning face soon


I hope not, but seeing as how guys like Strowman are heel, Lashley just turned and are still teasing an Ambrose heel turn, someone like him could balance the face side out better.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Spoiler Alert. Dolph and Dean to do a double turn so Dolph can join with Seth as the new S&D Security. :mark


I would accept this if it means heel Dean :mj2


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Spoiler Alert. Dolph and Dean to do a double turn *so Dolph can join with Seth as the new S&D Security.* :mark


That would be one hell of a tag team :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

We saw for the last time ever? I guess Cole forgot about the start of Raw tonight.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I hope not, but seeing as how guys like Strowman are heel, Lashley just turned and are still teasing an Ambrose heel turn, someone like him could balance the face side out better.


Lashley turned? Wtf


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Jobberfest


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Had to step out for the past 30+ mins. Was Seth on Raw yet?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Renee looks hot as FUCK tonight, Ambrose aint hitting that right, she needs to bring that ass here one time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Goddamn this show is RAWful.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is fucking stupid lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

wtf is this


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

8 years too late for this DX vs BOD match. They should have done it sometime before the HHH/Taker HIAC match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Had to step out for the past 30+ mins. Was Seth on Raw yet?


Not yet. You did miss the Bellas heel turn. :heston


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they all look like a bunch of random CAWS from a WWE game.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This shit is going under 2 million as we speak


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

MO SALAH


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Had to step out for the past 30+ mins. Was Seth on Raw yet?


Nah, The Shield's match hasn't happened yet.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This show sucks


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> Not yet. You did miss the Bellas heel turn. :heston


Thanks.

Oh, WWE.

:mj4



Ambrose Girl said:


> Nah, The Shield's match hasn't happened yet.


Thanks!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

El Generico?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The guy from Egypt actually looks familiar. Maybe I seen him in TNA before.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Lashley turned? Wtf


Indeed he did. A double turn with Owens by the looks of it.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

EVERYTHING ON THE CONQUISTADOR.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Baron Corbin is trash, I cant see how anyone can like him


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Brees picked a great time for people to switch over to football.


----------



## ScottyDawgg (Mar 31, 2013)

That’s it, I’m not giving this any more of my ratings. I’m out.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Does WWE see this as good heel work/entertainment? Because its FUCKIN NOT. 

Tommaso Ciampa is an example of great heel work. Not Baron Fuckface.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I sense a disturbance in the Force as if millions of channels are turning to something else. :yoda


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The commentary during this :lol "Oh that guy got eliminated" lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Baron Corbin is soooo boring, can't wait until Kurt gets back and whoops his ass!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Indeed he did. A double turn with Owens by the looks of it.


Im waiting for WWE to upload both that and the Brie Bella turn to YT.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Corbin.

:mj4


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

KURT


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kurt


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Gee, I wonder who that is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IT'S KURT!!!!

:mark:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So is this supposed to make Corbin look strong? Because Im not convinced you uncreative motherfuckers.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

They need to push this guy !!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it Kurt though?!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Totally doesn't look like Angle.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I told you the Conquistador would win.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

It's true! :lol


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

HAHAHAH ok that was actually good :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought it was Benoit for a second.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good shit right there.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

This is actually a fine show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad Kurt is back.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why did he have to be in disguise? Was he not allowed to wrestle or something like that while he is on his vacation?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I wasn't expecting Kurt Angle to return here at all, but I'll take it :mark: :mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Wow WWE actually managed to do something good for once.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Actually a lot going on this RAW not sure why it’s getting shit on so bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

THE CONQUISTAGRINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

KUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURT AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGLE


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Anyone else impressed by the lack of filler on this show?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Angle fuckery is always entertaining. :mark:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I love that. So silly but I loved it. Welcome back Kurt!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I could tell it was Kurt by his body/ass, is that bad?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So is Kurt a full time wrestler again?


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Kurt is pretty agile there.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm not gonna lie, I love the Carmella/R-Truth tag team. She's so hot with the brunette hair.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

This is honestly the best RAW of the year so far. I am impressed.

Kurt moved quite well there.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Why did he have to be in disguise? Was he not allowed to wrestle or something like that while he is on his vacation?


Stephanie sent him away a few weeks ago. If we're going by WWE logic, Kurt felt they probably wouldn't let him wrestle as himself.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, Dean definitely isn't turning tonight. We've already had a couple of turns tonight, another one would be major overkill even for WWE :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Psychosocial said:


> This is honestly the best RAW of the year so far. I am impressed.
> 
> Kurt moved quite well there.


Angle was very crisp. I was happily surprised.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> This is honestly the best RAW of the year so far. I am impressed.
> 
> Kurt moved quite well there.


Loved his wee roll.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

I liked it! Great segment!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What exactly is this World Cup thing anyway? A round of matches? A battle royal? I'm confused lol.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Carmella winning MITB as one of Smackdown's "highlights" :lmao :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God its so fucking obnoxious how Cena was just automatically put into the match without having to qualify, fucking entitled douchebag.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did Cole say Cena qualified for World Cup? I stepped away for about 20 minutes earlier. Who did he beat?

Edit: Never mind I see SAMCRO answered my question.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What exactly is this World Cup thing anyway? A round of matches? A battle royal? I'm confused lol.


Guessing a tournament?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Nia seems to get bigger and bigger Everytime I see her.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Technically, I'm still on vacation." - Kurt Angle 2018 

:lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ambrose Girl said:


> What exactly is this World Cup thing anyway? A round of matches? A battle royal? I'm confused lol.


It's tournament for Crown Jewel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Did Cole say Cena qualified for World Cup? I stepped away for about 20 minutes earlier. Who did he beat?


He got automatic entry for literally no reason. Fucking stupid.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I bet Ember desperately misses NXT, ya know when she actually got wins, feuds and was pushed. She probably wants to slit her wrist since being on the main roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

How does Cena get automatic entry? He wrestled at SS, and hasn't wrestled in months prior to that.

:trips8


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Check out @JDfromNY206’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/JDfromNY206/status/1049474259511386112?s=09

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cena to win this World Cup shit that’s why the announce team has been chirping about how
he’s the best ever lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I bet Ember desperately misses NXT, ya know when she actually got wins, feuds and was pushed. She probably wants to slit her wrist since being on the main roster.


nah. i bet her bank account says otherwise


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

so nias a heel


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Moon is bumping her ass off.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a terrible match that was!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> I bet Ember desperately misses NXT, ya know when she actually got wins, feuds and was pushed. She probably wants to slit her wrist since being on the main roster.


Lol not as bad as Asuka wishes she was back in NXT. She literally went from undefeated to a Naomi glow stick backup dancer. They have completely destroyed the poor girl. I fear for Kair Sane and Io Shirai.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

fpalm

Do they actually think that will help Ember?


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

At least it was short.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

da fuck


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So many women's segments!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck that. They should've at least had Ember slap Nia after the match. Fuck hugging her. I get their both faces, but come on.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Pronk255 said:


> nah. i bet her bank account says otherwise


Some people don't care about that, ask Neville or Cody


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Nia raises her hand and respects her for getting a win by count out? lol really? you raise her hand for her not even being able to pin or submit you but cause you got counted out? That was so dumb.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Nia should of attacked moon there instead of hugging her and being all friendly.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Guarantee the ratings will be awful


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> So many women's segments!!!


It's Evolution, baby!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Who wins the Rumble this year? Will Roman win and face the WWE Champion at Mania? Will the Undisputed double titles be coming back?

God I hope so. I love me some Roman Reigns.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Glorious Greek angel goddess Trish Stratus getting ovations that soar to the heavens.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Nia raises her hand and respects her for getting a win by count out? lol really? you raise her hand for her not even being able to pin or submit you but cause you got counted out? That was so dumb.


I know! Ember got a cheap count out win rather than pinning/submitting Nia and they are acting like she legit beat Nia.

I'm also getting sick of these girls being 'best friends' on screen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trish.

:trips8


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Trish Stratus AKA the most overrated woman in WWE history


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

What has Trish had done to her face? A lot of Botox I'm guessing, cos she has such a smooth face.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Not much of a pop...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish looks like a smoker to me.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

micky james still has an amazing body


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

That pop was bettter lol


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

That pop for Alexa!!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

HISTORY! roud


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lita to come an save Trish?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

My god Mickie in those jeans is something else.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bury this old hag goddess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Trish looks so good, shes been taking care of herself


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Go on Trish, school this bitch!


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Can't wait for Trish to destroy Alexa on the mic.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Trish vs Alexa is going to be so bad.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chicago shitting on them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Chicagooo


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trish's face looks so bony and skeleton like, she hasn't aged well at all i'm sorry.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Torrie Wilson has held up far better than Trish.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Joseph92 said:


> Nia should of attacked moon there instead of hugging her and being all friendly.


Are they running women tag titles?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lita for the save please!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I like RAW tonight shit. Shits actually happening


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Trisha looks odd


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mickie in dem jeans wens3


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Trish has somehow gotten worse on the mic. And her voice sounds so different to me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I really don't think WWE is capable of writing good content for a promo for anyone on planet Earth. It's staggering.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Trish at 5'4" making fun of someone being short. :heston


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Trish making a short joke about Alexa when Trish is only like an inch taller than her.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Alexa must be really injured


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

they're making it a tag match??


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FFS half the people on raw have been old farts

WWE is just WCW 2.0


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Typical of Alexa, Mickie takes all the bumps as per usual.

EDIT: Oh yeah that's right, she's injured, I forgot lol.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lita :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Poor Mickie has to try and carry this match by herself.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Tag match!!? Sounds like they're trying to protect someone.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

No way they'd let Lita attempt that before Evolution. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Lita's body must look awful nowadays cause everytime she comes back shes all covered up wont even show her stomach.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Trisha looks odd


sounds odd too. its strange


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Lita > Trish in the looks department.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Showstopper said:


> I really don't think WWE is capable of writing good content for a promo for anyone on planet Earth. It's staggering.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Should clearly be Bayley and Sasha


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

sorry but trish looks and sounds like she’s withering away. mickie and lita have held up


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Trish has somehow gotten worse on the mic. And her voice sounds so different to me.


I never enjoyed Trish as a face. She played a great heel though and was a lot better on the mic.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Makes much more sense to do a tag match because Lita will be wore out solo


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

An old school Shield promo.

:bjpenn


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Lita is finally in good shape


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Trish and Lita, the true GOATS of the WWE’s women’s division


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Good god almighty this women's divsion. fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I like to think The Shield are using a selfie stick.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hoping after Evolution and the Saudi show, that the old/part timers go away.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank God Almighty they merged the two matches into a tag match!!!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

cm punk is coming back tonight, its happening folks


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Love the old school Shield promo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lita aged ridiculously well.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Believe that!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Shield <3 I love the video promos they do, reminds me of their original run so much.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

You guys cant say anything about women's looks. This is the age of the women's evolution it is about there skills as wrestlers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gable.

:mark:


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

that was so cringe, I like that they combined it for a tag match tho, much better choice


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Trish has aged terribly, i mean she even looks alot older and way different than she did just a few years ago at her HOF induction


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> God Lita's body must look awful nowadays cause everytime she comes back shes all covered up wont even show her stomach.


https://www.instagram.com/p/762cS-Abgs/?taken-by=machetegirl


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Hoping after Evolution and the Saudi show, that the old/part timers go away.


wrestlemania season isn't too far after crown jewel


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I guess all the teasing last week of Dean turning on the Shield was for nothing.


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

That whole Trish/Micki/ Alexa promo was terrible. Does anyone have any passion anymore. At least put a little life in your promo's. Make me believe you don't like each other.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> Thank God Almighty they merged the two matches into a tag match!!!


 It is a smart decision. Lita in her prime didn’t have cohesion with Mickie. Alexa is no general. Trish is going to have to carry the match anyways. They can make it a special show and let it all work out. I like the change 

I also like the changing of the rumored Rousey match to it being Nikki with Brie in her corner or two on one over Nikki vs Rousey. 

People can shit on it all they want but they go out sell anything the 205 guys have ever did off those two matches


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

That Shield promo was awful ?.♂ badly reciting badly written promo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> God Lita's body must look awful nowadays cause everytime she comes back shes all covered up wont even show her stomach.


Nah, Lita is fine, she like Mickie has aged much better than Trish.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So we got Trish, Lita, DX, BOD, and Kurt. All of these legends gave me more emotions than anyone else tonight. It's fuckin sad what the current roster has become. I give no fucks about any of them.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Pronk255 said:


> wrestlemania season isn't too far after crown jewel


Sadly Im guessing at Royal Rumble the old/part time women come back again


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

So nostalgic love Lita and Trish!!!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Wham!!!! said:


> That whole Trish/Micki/ Alexa promo was terrible. Does anyone have any passion anymore. At least put a little life in your promo's. Make me believe you don't like each other.


They haven’t really interacted st all long enough to hate one another. I mean the fact is the problem with Super Show, Evolution, Crown Jewl, and SD 1000 being all so damn close together is that no one has really interacted


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/762cS-Abgs/?taken-by=machetegirl


Well then why she always dressed like a prude when she returns in the ring now? Wearing these long layered shirts covered up head to toe?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

I would mark out if CM Punk returned tonight. The world tournament says to determine “the best in the world”


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/762cS-Abgs/?taken-by=machetegirl


Answers question about age by showing a 3 year old pic


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Milfy James :sodone

She's been the only highlight tonight.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Lita looked awful at the Rumble. Not sure adding her was a great move.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God why are these two still employed? What exactly do they bring to the table? they're both awful in every aspect and Konor gets fatter by the week.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

they're facing each other again


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Wham!!!! said:


> That whole Trish/Micki/ Alexa promo was terrible. Does anyone have any passion anymore. At least put a little life in your promo's. Make me believe you don't like each other.


was all on trish... even rousey’s first few promos were better than that.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

jesus what is this the 4th raw in a row these guys are wrestling in some kind of match


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The ascension are geeks :mj4

I wish someone would as konner where the wasteland is


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is this Gable/Roode vs Ascension feud a thing?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

https://twitter.com/90swwe/status/1049238269945421826?s=21


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Does Chad Gable ever turn the fuck down? Him and Ziggler should team up.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Have a feeling Roode turns on Gable


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049481386208321536


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I miss the Fashion Files Ascension
:mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why are Ascension even still in WWE?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Ascension getting some matches on TV cuz Halloween is happening soon.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

How many times have DX reunited? Its gotta be at least 30 or 40 times at this point, its kinda lost its luster. And its only ever an excuse for them sell a bunch of crappy modern DX merch for a month. Just watch next week they'll come out with their dumb glow sticks and about 5 or 6 different pieces of merch on.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

If you ever thought The Ascension were the new Demolition you should feel obligated to put your head into a bucket full of tarantulas.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Conor looks like a lot different than his days on the original NXT


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When Jobbers Collide. roud


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol already setting up the split after being a team for like 3 weeks.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drake Maverick is the most entertaining thing about AOP tbh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jericho must be returning at some point "best in the world"


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

AOP chant...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That super collider move is so dumb.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Zero fucks given for aop


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

I caught the HHH HBK segment on youtube and laughed historically at something. Since when people started wearing skull caps under their cowboy hats? Wtf mane @ HBK.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

AOP are like what happens if you buy two Roman Reigns toys and replace his head with something else.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Imagine if we got a swerve and instead of Ziggler breaking away, Dean actually did turn on the Shield tonight?

Not gonna happen, but it'd be a pretty good swerve after laying it on thick about Dean turning originally, and then cooling that off and making it look like Dolph would get turned on. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is basing shows on the Good Old Boys and the Old Maids. :trips8


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I like AoP, but this isn't direction I would prefer they go in. They are a team that would have been better off in Smackdown.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

WWE is so bad these days I even skip through the discussion threads.

HBK wrestling on a stupid house show just to gain more BIZNESS for the company. Basically sums up this entire shithole.

Worthless.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I will be surprised if Dean turns tonight, cos of the fact we've already had two turns tonight, 3 if KO is turning face also. It would be too much for another one :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I will be surprised if Dean turns tonight, cos of the fact we've already had two turns tonight, 3 if KO is turning face also. It would be too much for another one :lol


True. It's definitely not happening. I just thought it'd be a hell of a swerve after teasing it at first, then making all of us think its not gonna happen only to focus on Dolph, but then actually wind up turning Dean. Would be a hell of a swerve in such little time. Not happening, though.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

if it only takes a sneak attack to get a title shot, why dont more people do it lol


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah this show has been the most self serving slop I've seen in awhile. How many fucking times are they gonna talk about Hunter and Taker?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh god are we actually getting a DX video package to remind of us who they are? really? Yeah great, two goofballs in comedy skits they are a huge threat to two 7 foot tall monsters....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This has officially become PATHETIC.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course they can't show the actual hilarious shit '97-98 DX did, but show us all of the 2006 shit. So dumb.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

lol I remember back in 2006 when people thought it was ridiculous DX was getting back together at their age and doing that kind of stuff...

Now it's 2018 and they are doing it again..


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

These DX memory videos will be the death of me, i may not make it to Crown Jewel alive....


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh great now we're back to getting these boring as dog shit repetitive Heyman promos, just fucking kill me now....


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

I cannot wait until the DX nursing home reunion.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Whether HBK like Ricky Steamboat in 09 can still go or not, the fact that Vince has to keep resort to this due to an utter lack of equity he has created in what should be his current crop speaks absolute volumes about poor booking. Yes, overrreliance on the past is a longtime issue, but tonight sure as hell is a poster for it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Showstopper said:


> Of course they can't show the actual hilarious shit '97-98 DX did, but show us all of the 2006 shit. So dumb.


At least 2006 was hit or miss. Better than todays just miss.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That Vince & Shane promo that DX did was some of the funniest shit ever :lmao

Ugh, Heyman. Time to tune out.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Wham!!!! said:


> I cannot wait until the DX nursing home reunion.


They'll have well 'degenerated' by then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the hell is Heyman doing here?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHH is the greatesr ever at autofellatio. :tripsscust


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

yawn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can Brock please fuck off to UFC after this? I hope to god this title match is his last. He's like a fucking cancer that wont go away.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I very much doubt Vince even remembers the original DX the stupid old cunt.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounded like Heyman was saying "REE REE" there for a second.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> What the hell is Heyman doing here?


Turning on cruise control (or rather spinning the record again). I'll never deny Heyman's abilities on the stick but MIX IT UP!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Im so tired of this Walrus shit, if Brock is not there then Heyman doesnt need to be on my TV


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> I very much doubt Vince even remembers the original DX the stupid old cunt.


Ha. Fair point, sadly.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Heyman shit himself when The Shield's music hit :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Why are Ascension even still in WWE?


for house shows to fill out the roster lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW IS RETREAD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> for house shows to fill out the roster lol


True. Just leave them the fuck off TV then, please. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lemme guess, Lesnar runs out mid-match to cause a DQ by attacking Braun and Roman? Then Drew/Dolph run away like bitches?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I thought Nia and Ember were friends? Nia introduced her to RAW after Wrestlemania just several months ago.


Check out @JDfromNY206’s Tweet:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049483635370397697
Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A MALE fan in the front row holding a sign that says, "Seth Rollins is ticklish."

:deandre


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Roman still carrying the company’s most prestigious title like its an inconvenience to him


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Poor Dean can't whip anybody's ass because he has no belt. :trolldog


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> A MALE fan in the front row holding a sign that says, "Seth Rollins is ticklish."
> 
> :deandre


LOL we were talking about that sign. I wonder what Seth thought when he saw that :lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Showstopper said:


> A MALE fan in the front row holding a sign that says, "Seth Rollins is ticklish."
> 
> :deandre


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

BAD SHIV RISING said:


> RAW IS RETREAD.


Heh...almost an anagram if you know what I mean.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Himiko said:


> Roman still carrying the company’s most prestigious title like its an inconvenience to him


LMAO I know right. Like what the fuck is he doing swinging it over his shoulder like a single armed backpack? Trying to be different is not helping in this instance.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That Vince & Shane promo that DX did was some of the funniest shit ever :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL we were talking about that sign. I wonder what Seth thought when he saw that :lmao


I bet he he thought "how does he know?" :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

prosperwithdeen said:


> LMAO I know right. Like what the fuck is he doing swinging it over his shoulder like a single armed backpack? Trying to be different is not helping in this instance.




Motherfucker thinks he’s a frikkin supermodel walking down the runway


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DAMN this crowd is DEAD for this match up, it's fucking Chicago?

Wtf is up? Are they confused who to cheer for?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> DAMN this crowd is DEAD for this match up, it's fucking Chicago?
> 
> Wtf is up? Are they confused who to cheer for?


I doubt they're confused. It's a match we just a few days ago. And nothing is up for grabs like a title or a number one contendership. No gimmick match, either.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They couldn't at least make this a tornado tag to change it up? Does it have to be the same exact carbon copy of SShowDown?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I could see Drew & Dolph ditching Braun tbh.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> I doubt they're confused. It's a match we just a few days ago. And nothing is up for grabs like a title or a number one contendership. No gimmick match, either.


 Have they killed the Chicago crowd? They've been pretty meh for a while.

It feels like they've set mics up next to a section packed with women and children who are cheering here and there and the smarks are just quiet/not there.


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Can Brock please fuck off to UFC after this? I hope to god this title match is his last. He's like a fucking cancer that wont go away.


Wrong Brock is a cancer that could be easily be ridden off blame vince for shelling millions of dollars at him. You can't really blame Brock for taking the slice of pie vince offered.

If you were Brock you'd be taking the bloody money as well even though you know most internet fans are tired of seeing your ass taking the spotlight and barely doing jackshit.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I always find that "babyface struggling lo lift the big monster up" spot at the beggining of the match kinda dumb. Shouldn't be easier for him to be able to do that at the beggining of the match, when he is full of energy then do it when he is beat up? And that's not counting struggling after prooving that you can actually lift him up


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

-XERO- said:


>


That's my favourite part of the segment :lmao Always cracks me up!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Brock is not the problem. Vince is the problem. 

If someone told me I could make millions to work 4 times a year I would say fuck the fans too. I would give no fucks what they think about me being lazy or whatnot.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> I always find that "babyface struggling lo lift the big monster up" spot at the beggining of the match kinda dumb. Shouldn't be easier for him to be able to do that at the beggining of the match, when he is full of energy then do it when he is beat up? And that's not counting struggling after prooving that you can actually lift him up


"There's NO WAY John Cena can lift Big Show"

:maury :maury :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ace said:


> They've killed the Chicago crowd?
> 
> It feels like they've set mics up next to a section packed with women and children who are cheering here and there and the smarks are just quiet/not there.


The last like 4 or 5 televised shows in Chicago the crowds have been slowly but surely dying more and more each time. They barely even chant 'CM Punk' anymore, when you think about it.

They're just bored with the product and don't even see the point in chanting that or reacting all that strongly anymore because they know it doesn't change anything. They were better than this in the first hour tonight, but got bored with the show. Who the hell wants to Ascension on Raw in 2018? Or Bayley and Finn team up for no reason whatsoever? This Raw was better than last week's, but 3 hours is still too long and there's still too much time for just enough filler that is enough to turn-off a crowd, sadly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ace said:


> DAMN this crowd is DEAD for this match up, it's fucking Chicago?
> 
> Wtf is up? Are they confused who to cheer for?


Instead of S&D pulling Roman's reactions up, he is weighing them down.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Of course Braun runs into the post, that's what always happens in his matches :lol


----------



## Wham!!!! (Aug 15, 2017)

Alexander_G said:


> They'll have well 'degenerated' by then.


LOL!! Nice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

At least Seth woke the crowd up, though.

:bjpenn

'Burn it down' chants loud af.

:mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That sequence between Seth Rollins and Dolph Ziggler :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Well, the crowd woke the fuck up :lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Reigns jump, suicide dives and the Rollins buckle bomb! I love those moves. These guys aren't showing any jet lag.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

match is starting to git gud...

so of course cut right to a commercial

this fucking company


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

4 guys from two teams carrying the dead weight at the top.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That's WWE there in a nutshell.

Match picks up, the crowd is finally hot....aaaand they go to their millionth commercial of the night right when the match and crowd are picking up.

1 step forward, 2 steps back.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These guys are utter machines, doing all these crazy moves and not showing any drop in energy like that after the long flight back. So impressive.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah, let's blame WWE for commercials on a network they don't own too now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Anbrose with that crowd love. roud


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Not that I regret the decision to write some code instead of watching RAW tonight but peeking on the thread it sure looks like some segments are worth checking out.


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Great time to turn Ambrose heel now


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

We want Ambrose!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The crowd is gonna lose it when Dean gets the hot tag.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Psychosocial said:


> Yeah, let's blame WWE for commercials on a network they don't own too now.


they can arrange the commercial breaks as they please, just like it has always been


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Come on, lets get this hot tag.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Love when Seth does that enziguri!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> These guys are utter machines, doing all these crazy moves and not showing any drop in energy like that after the long flight back. So impressive.


In particular, this is Rollins week in, week out. Always careful with hyperbole, but he truly within the top tier of ring condition I've ever seen. Amazing ring stamina.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Drew vs Braun :mark:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Braun screaming at Dolph hahahah 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For a second there, I was wondering if Dean wouldn't accept Seth's tag and drop down from the apron.

:lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

drew and :braun staredown the most exciting thing in WWE in six months :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Suicide dive is the new superkick.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> In particular, this is Rollins week in, week out. Always careful with hyperbole, but he truly within the top tier of ring condition I've ever seen. Amazing ring stamina.


Rollins and Cesaro have the best conditioning and stamina IMO. 

I think this match ends with one more turn.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

ring filled with egos


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they just copied a certain suplex to the outside spot


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

renee knows a lot about going blow for blow with deano :cena5


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Ouch was that suplex spot a botch?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Feels like this match should've ended like 2 minutes ago...?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More suicide dive spam. fpalm


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I wasn't expecting Dean to eat the pin.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BOO that Dean got pinned  I know he got to make the pin at SSD though.

Hell of a match, that last part was fucking insane :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

50/50 booking


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dean is such a geek.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Empress said:


> I wasn't expecting Dean to eat the pin.


Well, WWE considers him the weak link plus it plays into storyline sooo.....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean is the certified jobber of the Shield. Of this there can be no doubt.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Cole is so cringey


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

good match, everybody got to look good

doesnt matter who ate the pin, altho of course they're gonna make it matter with post match DRAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Where is Dean going? :mark


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Is this considered Dean turning or just losing his smile?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dumb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, Seth took the pin at HIAC and in a one on one match vs. Drew a couple of weeks ago. Seth takes plenty of clean pins.

:shrug


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

absolutely no reason for dean to walk out on seth and romun there

so of course that's what happened

vince doing a great job writing again


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a pretty damn good match by all 6 men :clap :clap

Holy shit, Dean Ambrose walked out on them :CENA


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Shield storyline seems to be going somewhere now. Question now is, _WHEN_ will Dean actually turn...

Also, Dean taking the pin doesn't make him a jobber fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Great match ****

They should have done this match on the PPV and the PPV match on TV, that felt like a TV match whereas this felt like PPV quality match and had the best storyline finish.

Right decision with Drew going over and Dean walking out, I think one of them will be the one who will dethrone Reigns.

Ambrose turning heel, getting a new edge and beating Roman clean is one way to create a big star.

Still think Reigns beats Ambrose clean and moves onto Drew who beats him, they're really high on Drew.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So, Dean will always take the pins for the Shield right?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice simple walk out cliffhanger by Ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This was the most watchable RAW for me in months.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Dean was angry with himself there, I think he felt like he let Roman & Seth down by getting pinned after they sacrificed themselves to save him at SSD. Dean's always so hard on himself  Interesting to see where this goes, cos that wasn't really a heel turn tease as such. Loved Roman & Seth's confusion at his actions also.

Dean being main focus yet again though <3 :mark:


----------



## ETateham (Apr 3, 2018)

deepelemblues said:


> absolutely no reason for dean to walk out on seth and romun there
> 
> so of course that's what happened
> 
> vince doing a great job writing again


He's pissed off he got pinned


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

These discussion threads are cancer. fpalm

Good RAW though, easily the best of the year. DX reunion and HBK return announced, double turn with Lashley/KO, fun Elias heat segment, Bellas heel turn, fun battle royal and Angle return, decent segment with the women, and a solid main event. Finally a show where we actually saw something happen and it didn't feel like 3 hours of nothing. Good stuff.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So Raw was actually pretty good tonight ?


----------



## ChonWein (Jul 17, 2018)

Raw was aweful until Dean Ambrose walked out of the ring


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Hey, Seth took the pin at HIAC and in a one on one match vs. Drew a couple of weeks ago.  Seth takes plenty of clean pins.
> 
> :shrug


Those weren't clean pins :lol


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol I knew Dean would eat the pin if they loss. That was good match though and Dean walking out on them makes me want to see what happens next. This shield reunion is actually pretty interesting, it wouldn't be as fun if these guys were buddy buddy and got along all the time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Empress said:


> Is this considered Dean turning or just losing his smile?


----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

Although it's not saying much I believe that was Raw of the year. Either tonight or post mania Raw.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Easily the best RAW of the year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Those weren't clean pins :lol


Yeah, they were. HIAC he took Drew's finisher and got pinned. Pretty sure he did a couple of weeks ago on Raw vs. Drew, and in a match with Drew earlier this Summer on Raw.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Triple H/Shawn Michaels opening segment

- Bobby Lashley beating up Kevin Owens post-match to turn heel (and possibly a double-turn)

- Elias pre-match concert performance segment

- Kurt Angle returning incognito to eliminate Baron Corbin 

- Kurt Angle backstage interview

- Shield backstage promo

- Trish Stratus/Alexa Bliss/Mickie James/Lita segment + attack

- Shield vs Braun Strowman/Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> So, Dean will always take the pins for the Shield right?


 Dean or Seth take the clean pins, Roman takes the fuck ones. Don't think he's been pinned yet though.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That def wasn't a heel turn for Dean. Nowhere near it.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Yes I'd say it was a decent RAW because long and short of it, everything pretty much worked out right, booking, segments, etc. Not without it's negatives but still passable. It's about as good as you're going to get.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Turn, Dean, Turn. :woo


----------



## ffsBlueCafu (Mar 28, 2018)

So what are the WF Massive crying about now then? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I think Dean was angry with himself there, I think he felt like he let Roman & Seth down by getting pinned after they sacrificed themselves to save him at SSD. Dean's always so hard on himself  Interesting to see where this goes, cos that wasn't really a heel turn tease as such. Loved Roman & Seth's confusion at his actions also.
> 
> Dean being main focus yet again though <3 :mark:


Yeah right lol, Dean is pissed they lost as a cohesive unit. It looks extra bad on him because he doesn't have any gold.

He will be turning heel eventually.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> That def wasn't a heel turn for Dean. Nowhere near it.


*He just needs a Snickers.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean. TURN IT DOWN!!!!:ambrose4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Yeah, they were. HIAC he took Drew's finisher and got pinned. Pretty sure he did a couple of weeks ago on Raw vs. Drew, and in a match with Drew earlier this Summer on Raw.


Sure, taking the finisher of the non legal guy in a tag match while he was in the middle of a move is clean :lol. ANd EVERY time Drew has pinned Seth in singles action was after a Dolph distraction, every single one.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Yeah right lol, Dean is pissed they lost as a cohesive unit. It looks extra bad on him because he doesn't have any gold.
> 
> He will be turning heel eventually.


*Yes, you are right. Ambrose is pissed bc he's not gaining anything from this beef that Reigns and Rollins are in. It's not his battle. It never was. And he's the one getting shafted. He is pissed because he is wondering that he could and would be more successful without his brothers.

Raw was good. We had some decent story build for all areas of the card.*


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ace said:


> Dean or Seth take the clean pins, Roman takes the fuck ones. Don't think he's been pinned yet though.


Given that Seth hasn't eaten a clean pin since Dean returned I would say just Dean


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Of course Dean was angry cos he got pinned. But I also reckon he was mad at himself too for failing, undoing his success from SSD where he got the pin.

I still don't reckon it's the end of The Shield yet, I think they'll have Roman & Seth talk him around and they'll stay together a bit longer before Dean finally cracks and turns on them.

Survivor Series is where they debuted, so it could happen there. And this year it actually falls on their actual debut date of November 18!!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Ambrose should not turn on The Shield. It really doesn't make any sense. He should just tell them that he wants to go his own separate way - but do it with bad taste.

And then The Shield would struggle, lose their respective championships. Ambrose should win the IC and turn into a cocky arrogant prick and shove it in their faces. Now that's the way you hurt someone.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cant believe I'm going to say this but Raw was good!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mordecay said:


> Sure, taking the finisher of the non legal guy in a tag match while he was in the middle of a move is clean :lol. ANd EVERY time Drew has pinned Seth in singles action was after a Dolph distraction, every single one.


No outside interference or ref fuckery. That's clean.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *Ambrose should not turn on The Shield. It really doesn't make any sense. He should just tell them that he wants to go his own separate way - but do it with bad taste.
> 
> And then The Shield would struggle, lose their respective championships. Ambrose should win the IC and turn into a cocky arrogant prick and shove it in their faces. Now that's the way you hurt someone.*


This is an interesting take on the whole storyline.Dean probably doesn't want to make the same mistake Seth did betraying his brothers so maybe he could simply announce the break up of the group.
He could say being in the group doesn't have the same feeling anymore and could add that his view on his career changed since the injury(that would explain his anger since his return)
I would like to see this happening because I want something more than The Shield for Dean and Seth.
Honestly, I would like to see Dean break the group up and announcing he talked to Paige and they agreed on moving Dean on Smackdown where Dean can move on from the injury, The Shield, fighting Roman's battles, fighting Seth' battles and finally doing what he wants and what he feels right for his career


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> No outside interference or ref fuckery. That's clean.


I guess we have a different concept of a "clean win". And I guess Drew attacking Seth while he wasn't the legal man qualifies as an outside interference


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Thought I'd watch Raw after the Saturday event and yeah, the show actually wasn't bad this week. Kudos to them. :bjpenn 

My excitement for Evolution raised more now that Trish and Lita will be teaming up as well as Ronda/Nikki. Hopefully, those two do well against each other.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1049514696972197889


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I wonder if the rest of the build up is going ot be around legends and parttimers.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> I wonder if the rest of the build up is going ot be around legends and parttimers.


They are the reason the Saudies are giving good money, not because the current "superstars".

Until "Crown Jewel" show is over RAW will mostly be build around the part timers.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

This whole HBK thing is playing out exactly as I thought it would. The second he and Taker had that promo segment in late August, I just went "Fuuuuuuuuck, the Saudi money was too much to ignore!"

For the record, I'm going with Taker/Kane to win in The Land Of Snobby Oil Pricks Who Don't Care What's Going On In Front Of Them, and Taker and Shawn having one final match after that.

The new DX shirts already made to start pimping right away was just plain funny.


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

Dying cause we all know damn well Brie will show up at SD Live tomorrow all babyface and smiley next to Daniel.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just read the results. 

Sooooo, this Shawn Michaels return is REALLY happening huh?!

I for one think it's pretty cool and would like to see Taker/Kane go over DX and then Shawn go over Taker in their final confrontation.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

candice-wrestling said:


> Dying cause we all know damn well Brie will show up at SD Live tomorrow all babyface and smiley next to Daniel.


I think they'll do like the last time Brie was heel, while Bryan babyface, which was keep them apart. Really no reason for Brie to hang around Bryan anyway now that Maryse hasn't appeared, since the Smackdown after Hell in a Cell.

The Bellas will probably stay on Raw until the they're done bumping heads with Ronda.


----------



## DxNWO4Lyfe (Apr 3, 2016)

I marked out huge for that DX music when it hit! Its been a long freaking time since I've heard that on live TV! I grew up in the early 90s so DX and NWO was my thing as a teen. I've been a huge NJPW/ROH/NWA fan since the E has sucked big time lately the last 8 years but tonight brought back some sweet childhood memories! I would love for Kane and Taker to somehow beat DX at Crown Jewel. Which causes Shawn to want revenge and at the Royal Rumble HBK can screw Taker out of the Rumble match with some Sweet Chin Music to knock him out of the match. This causes Taker to want a retirement match vs HBK! It can all come full circle and my childhood hero can retire my favorite deadman.

Plus HBK is jacked! He just missing the hair and its 1998 all over again!


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

HHH always looks so tragic when he pulls out the leather jacket and tries to transform himself from wwe vice president to the rebel acting against the machine.........you ARE the machine mate.

The idea of DX just doesnt work these days. You can't just change your clothes and suddenly make DX a thing again.

plus the fact HHH wore a leather jacket out there gave it away, why not wear a suit and reveal the DX shirt?

DX vs BOD is probably a decade too late at this point but whatever, could be fun.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I guess you can say I enjoyed this week's RAW. DX is officially back for Crown Jewel and they decided to show off the new merchandise with the t-shirt. Nice shirt. I was literally shocked at the Lashley vs Owens match because was that a double turn? Or was that just an official heel turn for Lashley? They tried so hard to get Lashley cheered and now decided to turn him heel which should work with Lio Rush doing the talking for him. Wished this happened to Roman Reigns.

I think that Riot Squad vs Bellas/Rousey match was notable because I felt the opening sequence of that match was to allow Liv Morgan get some retribution on Brie Bella. It almost looked like a legit cat fight. And of course, got to make Nikki a heel before her match against Rousey at Evolution. That's fine. Lol at The Conquistador. Effective segment to remind us about Kurt Angle.

Wow at Alexa Bliss and Trish not having a singles match anymore. Bliss must be injured still. And Bliss gets to be the "lucky" one to have a match with three of the most popular Divas of last decade. I'm fine with the Paul Heyman promo. Lastly, fun main event match. I figured Dean was going to eat the pin like always. But thought the way he walked off into the back was intriguing to make us wonder if he will stay with his brothers or go alone.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

WWE, then, now, forever as they like to say.

They should cut out the now and forever part and just leave then, because last night we went back to the 1998-2000 era.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

So Triple H will be part of DX today and Evolution tomorrow?? :O


----------



## FSL (Mar 4, 2014)

The Brothers of Screwed Hips vs Alzheimer Generation - X

:kliq

How cool is that?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Thought it was a really good Raw. Probably the only thing I didn't like was the way they handled HBK coming out of retirement. Just Triple H going "I know Shawn's ready" and making it all about DX rather than Shawn himself. The last month or so has really showcased the old selfish HHH in my opinion. He shed that stigma in recent years with his great work with NXT and putting over people like Bryan and Rollins, but here it is again.

Batista's back? Nah, Evolution's back.

Shawn Michaels is back? Nah, DX is back.

Gotta make it about The Game instead of focusing on the returning star. I don't even mind DX being back together, but at least give HBK the respect he deserves in making HIS return a massive deal before going into the faction stuff.

Realistically, I don't want Shawn back just for this shit. I'm resigned to it happening though. Saw a Twitter post that was like "the people booing Shawn coming back are the same people who chanted "one more match". First of all, I hate those kind of arguments, because how do you know that, but the reason people wanted "one more match" was to see HBK against Bryan, against Rollins, against AJ. But the fact that he declined all of those, and now is choosing to take the Saudi money and work with the same people he did 20 years ago... yeah, it is a bit shit, and it's not a hypocritical stance in the slightest from fans who have wanted another HBK match.


----------



## shadows123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Thought it was a really good Raw. Probably the only thing I didn't like was the way they handled HBK coming out of retirement. Just Triple H going "I know Shawn's ready" and making it all about DX rather than Shawn himself. The last month or so has really showcased the old selfish HHH in my opinion. He shed that stigma in recent years with his great work with NXT and putting over people like Bryan and Rollins, but here it is again.
> 
> Batista's back? Nah, Evolution's back.
> 
> ...


Nothing surprising here really..The moment anything remotely related to mainstream comes up, Triple H will always put himself there, so will Stephanie... Same shit they pulled with Ronda. Probably now we will get Batista v Triple H at wrestlemania...you know Trips needs his win back from all those years ago 

Coming to the promo itself i wish DX would just go away..Shawn looked so laboured giving a promo, guess the money was too much for him to pass...and Triple H is really now eating away at my good will now a days..for everything he has done in NXT, his constant insertion into segments and angles where he has no business being is really irritating.....Either way it was like watching two grandpas living out their youth lol.... So basically, they talked about Lack of respect when Shawn constantly kept interfering in the very same match and got what was coming anyway?


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

- Trish looks skinny these days, Lita hasn't aged she looks the same as always similar to how Torrie Wilson still looks the same.

- I got two words for DX go away. HHH got his W over taker so that should be the end of that.

- Lashley turning heel? Don't see how this turn out. He doesn't have that organic heel persona.

- Liv Morgan is a LEGEND (Yes I said it). I loved the slap to brie and pull apart. 

- What was the point of Ember vs Nia just curious?

- Renee even though you're cure you don't have to kiss the bellas ass. 

- I only watched the main event because I thought Brock was gonna come and clean house, so disappointed that he didn't.

- Why is cena in a tournament he never qualified for? What kinda sense does that make?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So I read that there were a few developments last night, though most of it was centered on the part timers.

After that complete embarrassment in Australia, we now have to witness DX vs. BOD? fpalm Please just fucking retire already. _Please._

And more authority figure vs. authority figure nonsense. Boring.

In better news the stuff with the actual full time talent looked like it was good. Lashley turned heel it appears and the Shield now actually has a reason to exist (the troubles with Dean) besides simply getting Roman over.

Maybe two weeks of the worst ratings in a row woke them out of deep sleep and only put them in light sleep.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I find it interesting that wwe are treating mickie james like shes part of this era. Shes more lita and trish's era if anything. Trish was wrestling her at mania over a decade ago.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

UniversalGleam said:


> I find it interesting that wwe are treating mickie james like shes part of this era. Shes more lita and trish's era if anything. Trish was wrestling her at mania over a decade ago.


 Mickie is part of this generation also so that's why.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I hate DX, I would rather see Michaels going solo.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Jersey said:


> - Lashley turning heel? Don't see how this turn out. He doesn't have that organic heel persona.


I personally thought he was quite the good heel in TNA.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

nsoifer said:


> I personally thought he was quite the good heel in TNA.


Never watched him tna let alone watch tna.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Jersey said:


> Never watched him tna let alone watch tna.


I think you might be surprised then. Either way, I am just glad they did something with him. He wasn't doing much since he came back.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley as a heel will be great. He dominated and had good matches while a heel in TNA.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Corbin is a national treasure.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

this raw was actually quite good


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Brie with another botch you all might haven missed.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

LMFAO Hunter went full Mourinho with his opening speech.


----------

